# Black and White Corn?



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

Is it possible to breed a black and white corn? and if so, what would you need to breed together to get one as a result?

Sorry if that's a stupid question but I'm pretty new to breeding. :blush:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

some of the king snake X corn snake hybrids are black and white but to me they just look like king snakes so you may as well just get a king snake:lol2:


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

Hehe, I never considered a Kingsnake before. Do they have the same kind of requirements, temperament, etc. as Corns?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Anerythristic corn snakes are silvery grey with darker saddles and black borders - although they often have yellow "racing stripes" down their sides as they age.

With sufficient selective breeding you could probably breed a "Licorice Cane" - a snake with a white background and black/charcoal saddles... but you're talking about decades of work.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Kathaross said:


> Hehe, I never considered a Kingsnake before. Do they have the same kind of requirements, temperament, etc. as Corns?


They are just as easy as corns to care for, the main difference is kings will eat other snakes so only one per viv and they some times confuse fingers with food :lol2:


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Anerythristic corn snakes are silvery grey with darker saddles and black borders - although they often have yellow "racing stripes" down their sides as they age.
> 
> With sufficient selective breeding you could probably breed a "Licorice Cane" - a snake with a white background and black/charcoal saddles... but you're talking about decades of work.



Since I started to consider keeping snakes, I had this thing for breeding a black and white stripe. It's kind of a lifetime goal for me. LOL. That and breeding as normal a normal as possible. 

I'm getting an Anery on Friday (Darcy) - he's just a baby but once he's grown up I'm really looking forward to breeding him. I kind of thought he would be the most obvious choice for breeding a black and white (Didn't know it was called a Licorice Cane, I didn't even know they existed! LOL.) but I wasn't quite sure because like I said, I'm really new to keeping snakes.

I really have no idea what to breed him with to get a Licorice Cane though. A Blizzard maybe? (Sorry if I'm being silly, I really don't know much about snake genetics.)


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> They are just as easy as corns to care for, the main difference is kings will eat other snakes so only one per viv and they some times confuse fingers with food :lol2:


I have heard that compared with Corns, they're like garbage disposal units! LOL. Jasper (my three year old Snow Corn) went off his food for a while (Nearly three months!) and the amount of mice we wasted we could have fed a snake army! LOL. Maybe a King would be a good investment! (Joke)


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

You do get some aneries that stay very dark and contrasty. It is selective breeding, just keep the darkest aneries each generation and eventually you'll end up with something distinctive looking.


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

Now that is a gorgeous snake!  I do want to go for something with colours a bit more "cold" than that but it is a beautiful snake!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Kathaross said:


> I kind of thought he would be the most obvious choice for breeding a black and white (Didn't know it was called a Licorice Cane, I didn't even know they existed! LOL.)


I don't know if they ARE called Licorice Canes because I don't think anyone's put in the effort to selectively breed a black and white line of Anerythristics... but since red and white ones are "Candy Canes" that's where I sorta extrapolated the name from. They're just as likely to be called Zebras 



> I really have no idea what to breed him with to get a Licorice Cane though. A Blizzard maybe? (Sorry if I'm being silly, I really don't know much about snake genetics.)


All you'd get breeding him to a Blizzard is normals het for Anery, Amel and Charcoal - it would be counterproductive.

Nope, you'd want to breed him to another Anery that is as close to being "black and white" as possible - the lightest silver background and the blackest darkest saddles. Then you grow up the babies to six months or so of age and pick the lightest silvery backgrounds and the blackest saddles - the best of the lot and specifically the ones that are closer to being black and white than their parents - and breed THEM together when they're old enough.

It's a multi-generation thing of breeding Anery to Anery and always picking the ones that look the closest to your "ideal" of a black and white snake to breed from in the next generation.


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

Well if I ever manage to breed one you just know I'm going to call it a Licorice Cane! LOL.


So I guess now I'm looking for a female Anery to go with Darcy and a pair of Normals. Darcy is actually very contrasty - very pale silver and really really dark black. Although knowing my luck, he'll end up doing the opposite of most snakes and get MORE contrasty as he grows up and then I'll have no lifetime project! LOL.

Thanks for your advice. Now I know what I'm doing instead of just guessing.


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

http://members.tripod.com/mikescornsnakes/images/black=albino407x300.jpg

apparently this is an anery? but very pale back ground  black and white enough? lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's a youngster, xxpaintxx - as it grows it will probably lose some of the baby-contrasty look.


----------



## Kathaross (Apr 29, 2009)

That's kind of what Darcy looks like, but I've been told he'll lose a lot of his contrast when he grows up, like Ssthisto said. 

It's very close to what I want to breed in an adult though. Maybe a little bit darker on the black, but it's pretty close.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

My friend breeds very light contrast anerys he's been lightening them up for the last 4 plus years he'll have hatchlings he's not on the firum but will be at all the shows next one is B.R.A.S in brentwood 

paula


----------

